# Jim's 36: West Branch Musky...



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

I fished WB all day, from 9 am to 7... I trolled from East to West, North to South, deep and shallow, cast in the bays... nothing.

I'm heading to the north side to cast on the east side of a point, and at the same time, see another fisherman pulling up to the west side of the same point.

A minute later he comes around the corner, trolling with rod in hand...
then his motor cuts out. I hear him say "I'm not prepared for this" and I look around to see his rod bent in half and him reaching for a net that doesn't look big enough.

I tell him to give me a minute, I'll be right over - and come to the rescue with a big net...

Can you believe he caught this on a 2" Wiggle Wart looking lure (Big-O?) I don't know what it really was, but that's what it reminded me of. He was hoping for Walleye.

I guess I may as well put away the big lures and fish for bass and walleye - then maybe I'll catch a Musky!?

I got to hold it long enough to help revive it and watch it swim off...

Didn't get a weight, but it was every bit of 36" - which I think is a Fish Ohio... I'd have to look it up - but does it qualify for honorable mention for the Husky Musky club?

Nice catch Jim! (He's not a member - yet - but I told him I'd post it for him, too)


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice fish Jim . Looks like you got musky slimed........


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

Qualifying Lengths to Receive
a Fish Ohio Pin

Brown Trout &#8211; 25 inches
Carp &#8211; 26 inches
Channel Catfish &#8211; 26 inches
Crappie &#8211; 13 inches
Flathead Catfish &#8211; 35 inches
Freshwater Drum &#8211; 22 inches
Hybrid Striped Bass &#8211; 21 inches
Largemouth Bass &#8211; 21 inches

Muskie &#8211; 36 inches Northern Pike &#8211; 32 inches

Rainbow Trout &#8211; 28 inches

Rock Bass &#8211; 10 inches

Saugeye &#8211; 21 inches

Smallmouth Bass &#8211; 20 inches

Sunfish &#8211; 9 inches

Walleye &#8211; 28 inches

White Bass &#8211; 16 inches

Yellow Perch &#8211; 13 inches


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Fish master,
What happened to the side of that Musky? Was it hit by a boat? With those cuts on the bottom looks like they are from something else. Nice fish!!


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

Free Membership

A Free Membership can be achieved by an angler who catches his/her first muskie by legal means from Ohio waters and reports this muskie catch to the Ohio Division of Wildlife (using the Muskie Angler Log), whether it be harvested or released. 

If the reported muskie is less than 42 inches, the angler is eligible for a Free Honorable Mention Membership.

If the reported muskie is 42 inches or longer, then the angler is eligible for a Free Regular Membership. Anglers must apply for the free membership during the year in which the qualifying fish was caught and reported. All muskie catches, regardless of fish length, must first be reported in the Muskie Angler Log (MAL).

To complete your Free Membership request, you must submit a Free Membership Application directly to the Ohio Huskie Muskie Club, Inc., follow the link below.

http://ohmci.org/?page_id=57
~ for a Free Membership Application.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i thought it hit the [email protected] on the [email protected] but it [email protected] off so i dont relly know


----------

